# Accurately predicting the 1st release



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Since we seem to have extra time in our hands this cycle, let's see who can get the closest without going over to the first report of a state release. List your guess of date and time.

All times should be eastern for proper bragging rights.

12/18

1:35


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 15, 2014)

Ken 2.0 said:


> Since we seem to have extra time in our hands this cycle, let's see who can get the closest without going over to the first report of a state release. List your guess of date and time.
> 
> All times should be eastern for proper bragging rights.
> 
> ...


now pick the state


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Texas seems to like the 1st place status.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 15, 2014)

kentucky

12/16

1100 est


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 1, 2015)

Pop tart


----------



## BuckeyeNick (Dec 3, 2015)

Ohio

12/9

1:08


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 3, 2015)

BuckeyeNick said:


> Ohio
> 
> 12/9
> 
> 1:08


Someone is overly optimistic.


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 3, 2015)

Washington

12/8

11:21 am


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 3, 2015)

Guam

8-10 weeks after the exam date

1130


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 3, 2015)

12/24


----------



## BuckeyeNick (Dec 3, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Someone is overly optimistic.


Or maybe I have a time machine.


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Dec 3, 2015)

Texas

12/9

11:31AM


----------



## BuckeyeNick (Dec 9, 2015)

BuckeyeNick said:


> Ohio
> 
> 12/9
> 
> 1:08






BuckeyeNick said:


> Or maybe I have a time machine.


All right.  Who messed up the time-space continuum?  Results were supposed to be out by now.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm thinking the 15th.


----------



## BuckeyeNick (Dec 9, 2015)

Me too.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 9, 2015)

BuckeyeNick said:


> Me too.


Thanks for not flaming me.


----------



## TomMechanical (Dec 9, 2015)

12/10 @ 9:30 AM EST


----------



## Patrick1441 PE (Dec 9, 2015)

Texas, 12/14 at 3:30 PM CT


----------

